# Migrate from LR Classic - photos duplicated in different directories



## Channing Walton (Oct 27, 2017)

Operating System: Mac
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): 1.0 [ 20170919-1412-ccb76bd ] (Sep 19 2017)

Hi,

I migrated from LR Classic to CC which worked fine. But next to the lrlibrary package is another folder, Lightroom CC, which contains all the images. (This is after syncing had completed).

When I added a new photo, it appeared in LR CC as expected, but the file is stored in the Lightroom CC folder, not in the lrlibrary.

I now have a large lrlibrary containing duplicates of photos in the Lightroom CC folder, which seems rather redundant.

Is that expected?


----------



## clee01l (Oct 27, 2017)

Yes, expected.  Lightroom CC stored all of the images in the cloud.  There is an option to store the images locally.  Evidently you chose this option. (or it was switched on by default).  It sounds like you also changed the default location (which on a Mac is in the package "/Users/[UserID]/Pictures/Lightroom Library.lrlibrary") When you change your location to store originals locally, LRCC creates a folder "LightroomCC" inside the target folder.

When you migrated your Lightroom Catalog, LRCC made a copy to the images in the cloud and if the checkbox "Store a copy of ALL originals locally" was checked, then LRCC placed a copy of your originals in this storage location. 

You also still have the originals in the folders where your LR catalog managed them.   So not you have copies of the originals in 3 places 

Where they were imported by your LR catalog.
In the cloud, stored at Adobe's servers
This copy stored locally by LRCC
You may not want this many copies since none of them are considered backups 

If you intend to run Lightroom Classic, you will want to continue to keep originals on your computer.  If you want to access images in Adobe's cloud then you will want those images at adobe for any Lightroom Mobile app on any device that supports it.  If you are continuing to run a folder based version of LR (Lightroom Classic or earlier) on this machine with LRCC, you probably do not want or need that extra copy created with the "Store a copy of ALL originals locally" option.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 27, 2017)

I addition to Cletus' response, the other thing to note is that the "Lightroom Library.lrlibrary" should only contain originals if you haven't selected a different non-default location for them. But in addition to any originals, that "lrlibrary" will also contain the LRCC catalog and any smart previews and thumbnails which LRCC uses. So yes, it will potentially grow larger as more images are added/synced, which is why that slider is there to help better manage that space usage on the system drive.


----------



## Channing Walton (Oct 28, 2017)

Thanks for the replies Jim and Cletus. I want to have the originals locally so I can do backups. I am also wondering if I should revert to LR Classic, but thats another story.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 29, 2017)

Channing Walton said:


> I am also wondering if I should revert to LR Classic, but thats another story.


I think LRCC is too early in its develop cycle to be considered a full featured app.  For this reason, I think Lightroom Classic is the place to be for the time being.  If you have a laptop and want to use it in the field to access all of your images in the master catalog, LRCC is useful for that.  
Until there is more functionality in LRCC. Lightroom Classic remains the workhorse in the Lightroom family.


----------



## Channing Walton (Oct 29, 2017)

clee01l said:


> I think LRCC is too early in its develop cycle to be considered a full featured app.  For this reason, I think Lightroom Classic is the place to be for the time being.



Yes. I've decided to 'upgrade' to Classic.

Thanks for all the help everyone.


----------

